# Home Schooled and Recruiting requirements [Merged]



## McThor (6 Aug 2013)

I am going to be applying to the CAF for ROTP, the problem is that my homeschool transcript is not "Accredited" :facepalm: so in order to apply to the CAF the easiest way is for me to take the GED, then if I am accepted and if I want to go to RMC, I would take the SAT tests they require and hand in my transcript. Quoted from the RMC website...

"All applicants must possess the equivalent of a high school diploma." (see RMC link below)
http://www.rmc.ca/adm/nces-senc-eng.php
Does this mean they will accept my transcript or GED? 
Also, does the CF look down on applicants who took the GED?

Another quick point:
I do not want to have my marks assessed by the provincial education authority. The reason being, I am not paying $400 for thier "Assessement" it is a last resort option.

If anyone can help me it would be greatly appreciated. I have to get my application going ASAP.


----------



## STJ_Kierstead (6 Aug 2013)

I also have a quick question on a similar topic -

my recruiter informed me i have to bring  him my university and highschool transcripts.  I informed him i would contact my registrar for university and have them mail me my transcript.  I have done so, the problem lies with my highschool.  I have been unable to contact them and my work schedule conflicts with their summer hours, if i provide my university transcript does it make sense that maybe they will over look my highschool grades?

thanks, and goodluck to the original poster - i do not mean to hijack your thread !


----------



## DAA (6 Aug 2013)

Two tough calls to make.  RMC is the authority responsible for "assessing" academic transcripts.  A "GED" is merely a measure of equivalency and is equal to a HS diploma but without actual transcripts, there is really nothing to base an assessment on.  How you would go about providing SAT results is anyone's guess.  You may want to pose that specific question directly to RMC as opposed to the recruiting system.  Your predicament with home schooling assessments is no different than individuals who apply and were educated abroad.  Foreign academic credentials must also be assessed at the applicants own expense, so your not unique.

If you have your university transcripts, they will also require your high school transcripts as well.  Both are used in the assessment process.


----------



## JM2345 (6 Aug 2013)

STJ_Kierstead said:
			
		

> I have been unable to contact them and my work schedule conflicts with their summer hours, if i provide my university transcript does it make sense that maybe they will over look my highschool grades?



My suggestion would be have a friend or family member go to the school, or the district school board office, and try to figure out the best way to do everything. They should be able to get the papers ready at the front desk, and just have you swing buy on a lunch break or something and sign for them/show ID. Depending on when you graduated, they might not even be at the school anymore. When I just did mine, I had to actually get them from the school boards district office.


----------



## McThor (6 Aug 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> Two tough calls to make.  RMC is the authority responsible for "assessing" academic transcripts.  A "GED" is merely a measure of equivalency and is equal to a HS diploma but without actual transcripts, there is really nothing to base an assessment on.  How you would go about providing SAT results is anyone's guess.  You may want to pose that specific question directly to RMC as opposed to the recruiting system.  Your predicament with home schooling assessments is no different than individuals who apply and were educated abroad.  Foreign academic credentials must also be assessed at the applicants own expense, so your not unique.
> 
> If you have your university transcripts, they will also require your high school transcripts as well.  Both are used in the assessment process.



So if I do the GED I have a chance of getting in the CF, and for my other questions I'll contact RMC.
Thanks,
McThor


----------



## STJ_Kierstead (6 Aug 2013)

thank you, the summer office hours are not listed anywhere on the public website and my attempts at calling them have been to no avail.  i dropped off the university transcripts but the recruiter was off to gagetown for the day.  He will be returned thursday and I hope to hear from him if they are sufficient or if i still need to present my highschool grades.  If so i will take your advice and send a friend/family member to check it out, with written permission signed by me to obtain said marks.

appreciate it


----------



## Jbbarbs (9 Jan 2019)

Hey guys,
I am currently a online student at the U of Guelph.  I am taking a landscaping course and will graduate with a Diploma in 2021.  I was Home-schooled through grades 1-12 and do not have an official Ontario high school diploma.  Will the diploma from U of Guelph meet the education requirements for enlisting as an ncm? If there are any Canadian forces members who have been home-schooled on this board with info on this that would be awesome, thanks.


----------



## dimsum (9 Jan 2019)

Jbbarbs said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> I am currently a online student at the U of Guelph.  I am taking a landscaping course and will graduate with a Diploma in 2021.  I was Home-schooled through grades 1-12 and do not have an official Ontario high school diploma.  Will the diploma from U of Guelph meet the education requirements for enlisting as an ncm? If there are any Canadian forces members who have been home-schooled on this board with info on this that would be awesome, thanks.



Not exactly answering your question (sorry) but if a home-schooled person was to apply to university, what proof of high school completion do they submit?


----------



## Jbbarbs (9 Jan 2019)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Not exactly answering your question (sorry) but if a home-schooled person was to apply to university, what proof of high school completion do they submit?



The U of Guelph has several courses called Open ed my course falls under this.  The only requirements to enter an open ed course is that you are 16 or over.  However there are several recommendations for the courses for example Grade 11+ english is recommended Grade 10 + math is recommended and so on.  In the end it is up to you to decide if you have the needed skills to complete the course.


----------



## da1root (10 Jan 2019)

Good Day,

While you can use your university diploma to apply to the CAF, you will eventually have to provide all academic transcripts (HS and above), this is a requirement for all occupations (even Medical Officers eventually need to provide their HS transcripts).  Also keeping in mind that many NCM occupations have certain HS requirements for courses; as such you will have to have your home schooling credentialed by the province (this is at your own cost) like the situations from 2013 in this thread.

Best Regards,
Buck


----------



## Jbbarbs (10 Jan 2019)

Thanks Buck,  Instead of the HS transcript I believe i can provide a GED. Is that correct?


----------



## da1root (10 Jan 2019)

A GED is equivalent to a HS diploma, it doesn't state what courses you've done, so this may not be enough.
If the occupation you're wanting to join requires specific HS courses (for example Med Tech requires Math, Bio & Chem at the HS level) then you'll have to provide more than just a GED.

Ultimately it'll be the PSO at the CFRC that will determine if you have enough documentation or whether you'll need more.


----------



## Jbbarbs (11 Jan 2019)

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> A GED is equivalent to a HS diploma, it doesn't state what courses you've done, so this may not be enough.
> If the occupation you're wanting to join requires specific HS courses (for example Med Tech requires Math, Bio & Chem at the HS level) then you'll have to provide more than just a GED.
> 
> Ultimately it'll be the PSO at the CFRC that will determine if you have enough documentation or whether you'll need more.


I ended up asking a recruiter online and he said a GED would be needed to make the requirements of either Combat engineer or Infantry solider.  Which are the two trades I'm interested in anyways.


----------



## kratz (11 Jan 2019)

Jbbarbs said:
			
		

> I ended up asking a recruiter online and he said a GED would be needed to make the requirements of either Combat engineer or Infantry solider.  Which are the two trades I'm interested in anyways.



Funny enough, you asked a recruiter online here on these forums as well. Buck_HRA is currently working as a recruiter and volunteers here.

The only difference, is your posts didn't mentioned what trade(s) you are interested in.


----------

